# Lagoon Tower Hilton HGVC studio 10 nights



## Leoribeiro (Jul 30, 2017)

Aug 30- Sept 9 

100/day = $1000

Studio apt


----------



## flexible (Aug 1, 2017)

Leoribeiro said:


> Aug 30- Sept 9
> 
> 100/day = $1000
> 
> Studio apt


This is http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/hawaii/lagoon-tower-hgvc/ correct? 
I might be interested.
I will send you a PM


----------



## flexible (Aug 1, 2017)

flexible said:


> This is http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/hawaii/lagoon-tower-hgvc/ correct?
> I might be interested.
> I will send you a PM


I would like to rent this from you. I am waiting for your reply from my PM which included my telephone number.


----------



## CharlyG1 (Aug 4, 2017)

Leoribeiro said:


> Aug 30- Sept 9
> 
> 100/day = $1000
> 
> Studio apt




Leoriberiro: Please call me ASAP @480.772.9692 about the Lagoon Tower rental. Thanks.


----------

